# Offset Detailing Essex Lamborghini Super Leggera LP570-4 Suntek & Enrei Coat Detail!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex Lamborghini Super Leggera LP570-4 Suntek & Enrei Coat Detail!!*



      ​
NO IDEA WHY THE FORUM IS blocking Super Leggera - it is one word!!! HAHA!!!

A jaw dropping, neck cracking Lamborghini ************ was booked in a fair while back for a truly exclusive detail.

Offset Detailing have recently completed training at Ultimate Finish, Brands Hatch with a select few other detailers from England, Scotland and Ireland to become sole detailers for the incredible Enrei Coat and ISM Pro coatings. Kai Morita flew all the way over from Japan and taught us the methods and knowledge needed to apply these specific coatings and also introduce us to his other products. I have been wanting to meet Kai for a long time and with he and Jez at Ultimate Finish, we all had an excellent day, learning a lot and the intricate way of Japanese detailing.

_Enrei Coat.

A Japanese combination of two words, EN (gloss) and Rei (glamorous) is a unique two-stage sealant that is the culmination of many years of development, the last two years of which have been overseen by Todd Cooperider at Esoteric in the US. ENREI delivers outstanding gloss levels whilst providing lasting protection, not only from the elements but also from water spotting.

Despite tests carried out in Japan demonstrating industry-leading longevity, Kamikaze Collection has specifically resisted advertising this is any marketing material, believing that once customers have experienced ENREI, they'll be able to judge for themselves the outstanding performance of the system.

ENREI COAT will only be available as a service. So far, only a handful of professionals worldwide are qualified and authorised to apply it and Kamikaze Collection plans to keep the number limited in order to guarantee quality._

Original tired paint protection film was removed prior to the ************ received a single stage machine polish to rid minor defects and bring out super gloss and flake.

New Suntek PPF was carefully installed to the entire front end, bonnet, bumper, mirrors and mirror stems, front valance and rear quarter panels.

Enrei coat (two coating system) was applied within specific time frames and methods. The pictures and video literally cannot get across the intense gloss from this coating. It is actually incredible. Water beading and sheeting was insane only after a few hours curing. After the full curing period this ************ will be unrivalled. Enrei was also applied to the carbon fibre exterior parts - there was carbon dripping everywhere!

Wheels and monster calipers housing carbon ceramic brakes were coated with Gyeon Rim inside and out with the tyres and exterior glass also receiving Gyeon products.

Engine bay was carefully hand cleaned with carbon, rubbers and plastics dressed accordingly.

The interior is sublime. Full carbon fibre door cards, alcantara everywhere meant serious business. Floor mats wet vacced, vacuumed throughout and carbon fibre parts receiving Offset Detailing's very own gloss enhancing quick detailer.

An absolute pleasure to work on, receiving Kamikaze Collection's ultimate, exclusive coating.

HD Video






More exterior footage






Pictures












Got carbon?













The exclusive, insanely packaged, incredible Enrei Coat!


Winter sun chillin'...




Money shot...







Spot the reversing camera.


Waiting for it's owner.







ooooshhhh...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning Daryl :argie:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Indeed - Totally stunning! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

brilliant work, simply brilliant. can't wait to get my car booked in.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely work mate:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What a car, brilliant work as always :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

That's amazing!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

five£wash said:


> brilliant work, simply brilliant. can't wait to get my car booked in.


What car is yours? :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking better than new, great job fella :argie:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sweeeeeet Jesus! 
I've messed my pants! 

That is an insanely beautiful car, beautifully brought up to the standard it deserves!!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

That's awesome. What a car.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning, that paint really pops:argie:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

dchapman88 said:


> Sweeeeeet Jesus!
> I've messed my pants!
> 
> That is an insanely beautiful car, beautifully brought up to the standard it deserves!!


haha cheers


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Stunning car love it


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Luke M said:


> That's awesome. What a car.


In the flesh it doesn't even look real, incredible Lambo. :argie:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

super duper!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

ooooofffttt that is a stunner! thanks for sharing


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It certainly is!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chris.t said:


> Stunning, that paint really pops:argie:


Cheers Chris,

With the Enrei coat it looked incredible! Happy Xmas! :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Wow!!


Yep! :car:


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great colour combo, like an angry wasp


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sj2112 said:


> Great colour combo, like an angry wasp


hahaa


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Absolutely stunning :argie:and to think they make tractors too:lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

More footage on page 1!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning work mate


----------

